# Verbindungsproblem Excel-VBA-Client <=> Softing Multi-Protokoll-OPC-Server (Inat OPC)



## SanderKarl (8 Oktober 2013)

*Verbindungsproblem Excel-VBA-Client <=> Softing Multi-Protokoll-OPC-Server (Inat OPC)*

Hallo,

habe das gesamte Forum schon durchsucht, aber leider nichts gefunden, was mir weiterhelfen könnte  .

Ich möchte einen OPC-Client in Excel VBA (Excel 2010) schreiben, der über einen "Multi-Protokoll-OPC-Server" von Softing (also der alte Inat OPC-Server) einen Datenaustausch mit einer S7 CPU 315-2DP mit CP 343-1 realisieren soll.

Der Datenaustausch zwischen der SPS, dem Server und dem zum Server gehörigen Test-Client funktioniert bereits einwandfrei.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich in meinem selbst geschriebenen Client keine Verbindung zum Server aufbauen kann. Den Server-Namen habe ich dem Test-Client entnommen (siehe Bilder "OPC-ServerName.jpg" und OPC-ServerClient.jpg).

Im Screenshot "OPC-ServerClient_VBA.jpg" habe ich die Stelle, an der das Problem auftritt (die Conect-Methode) per Breakpoint mal markiert. Beim Ausführen des Befehls kommt die angezeigte Fehlermeldung.
Habe es bereits mit dem Server-Namen "TCPIPH1" versucht ... kein Erfolg, da der Server laut Test-Client ja eindeutig "INAT TcpIpH1 OPC Server" heißt.

Eingebunden in das Projekt ist die "OPCDAAuto.dll" der Bibliothek "OPC DA Automation Wrapper 2.02".

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum das nicht funktioniert. Hoffendlich kann mir jemand in dieser Sache weiterhelfen, auf jeden Fall bedanke ich mich schoneinmal bei allen im Vorraus.

Gruß der Karl


----------



## SanderKarl (9 Oktober 2013)

Ok, habe den Fehler gefunden.

Es lag nicht an dem Verbinden mit dem Server, sondern am Verbindungsaufbau mit den Items.
Das sagt auch der Fehlercode "C0040007" aus.
Ich habe die falsche Syntax für die "AddItem"-Methode verwendet. :roll:

Statt beispielsweise " Set MyItem1 = MyItemColl.AddItem( "S7:[S7-Verbindung_1]MB40", 8 ) ", was dem Aufruf mit dem Simatic.NET - OPC-Server entspricht, muss es heißen:
    " Set MyItem1 = MyItemColl.AddItem( "S7-Verbindung_1.MB40", 8 ) "

:s1: :s1: :s1: :s1: :s1: :s1: :s1: :s1: :s1:

Gruß Karl


----------

